# i am so over weight



## suzy1953 (May 10, 2018)

i have never been this big ,im nearly 65 just under 5ft and 15st 41bs i have 13 u nits of insulin for my type 2 i go for a slow 1 hour walk once a day my dog is old now ,my legs are bad so apart from my house work thats it .i take creon with every meal and pregabalin for my bad anxiety they make you put on weight i really could do with some help


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 10, 2018)

Hello Suzy and welcome to the forum. Glad you have found us, there are lots of friendly people on here who can help you. That is great that you are doing a 1 hour walk each day, and with the housework as well - it all helps.
How long have you been diagnosed. have you been offered much support with your diabetes?  What insulin do you take?  Sounds like you have a lot to manage with anxiety and difficulties with your legs, but you are on the right tracks and coming here for support is a great first step.


----------



## suzy1953 (May 10, 2018)

Hi Hannah ive had type 2 for about 2 years now i see a diabetes nurse every 6 months and i see a diabetes specialist aswell .i take insulin with a kwick pen


----------



## Bubbsie (May 11, 2018)

suzy1953 said:


> i have never been this big ,im nearly 65 just under 5ft and 15st 41bs i have 13 u nits of insulin for my type 2 i go for a slow 1 hour walk once a day my dog is old now ,my legs are bad so apart from my house work thats it .i take creon with every meal and pregabalin for my bad anxiety they make you put on weight i really could do with some help


Hi Suzi an hours walk every day is pretty good...its a lot more than some can manage...any activity you can do is beneficial...housework included...have you discussed the weight gain you attribute to the medication with your health care team...insulin & the other meds are not something I  have experience of...hopefully some of the other members here may be able to help you with that...there is a weight loss thread here where the members are very supportive...why not try posting there...it could be helpful.


----------



## Ditto (May 11, 2018)

Can you potter in the garden? I've found I lose more weight weeding than walking!


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2018)

I love to grow stuff in the Garden. Toms are one of the best, cheapest, & take quite a bit of care. Rewarding when done


----------



## Katieb (May 12, 2018)

Also what about swimming? Most swimming baths offer a quieter swim for over 55s. Water workout sessions are good too as you can do as much/little as you like. As everyone else has said, you are walking and that’s good for your overall health so well done on that. What’s your diet like if you don’t make nd me asking? Have you tried low carbing?


----------

